# Sony KP53HS30 bright green screen and shutdown after chip replacement



## Gator81 (Apr 27, 2011)

Help needed. I recently aquired a Sony Kp53hs30 circa 2002 from a neighbor that was thowing it away. Plugged it in and noticed the picture was not centered and thought it could be fixed. Thought it was a convergence issue after trying to adjust the HPOS in the service menu. The convergence grid had a blank vertical line on the right side of the screen about .5 inch wide. I opened the back of the set and blew out all the dust with a air compressor and vacuum. It worked for a few minutes and then went back to same problem as before. Finally after reading the convergence thread I purchased from ACME the "Chinese STK392-570" reason higher amp rating and vendor claimed they were high quality. I desoldered the Sanyo STK392-560 IC's and replaced them with the new ones. I checked all the fuses and they were good still. I also tried to check resistors but didn't remove from circuit so I got same readings on all of them, all appeared ok not burned. I plugged in connectors that I removed to put the chassis into service position. All appeared fine except the original problem was still evident HPOS shifted to left side. Now screen is bright green with horizontal lines and shut down on HV fault (8 blinks on LED). I tried to turn the screen down on HV block didn't work. Also getting 5 blink on LED now. Should I change the STK 392-570 back to the other ones, I think they were good, I could adjust both Horizontal and Vertical in all colors when I doing the convergence before the IC changeout?
I may have caused problem on green video board as I discovered a loose connector probably from placing the chassis into service position to do IC rework.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Gator81 said:


> Now screen is bright green with horizontal lines and shut down on HV fault (8 blinks on LED). I tried to turn the screen down on HV block didn't work. Also getting 5 blink on LED now.


What does the service manual say about this?


----------



## Gator81 (Apr 27, 2011)

The service manual for the 5 blink condition:
White balance failure (not balanced):
Video Out (IC7101, 7201, 7301) is faulty (CR, CG, CB boards)
CRT drive (IC 309 is faulty) (A board)
G2 is improperly adjusted (see note 2) : refer to G2 adjustment section in this manual. (I tried turning the screen control down and the shutdown situation will stop but the screen is still green with hoizontal lines.) I covered the Green Gun and the Red and Blue are showing the video signal so I dont think it is the video driver.)

The 8 blink condition: High voltage error- T8005 is faulty


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

If the problem occurred after you did the service you likely did not connect something back properly or damaged a board. Look for cracked solder joints or a connector misplaced or loose.


----------

